# Wireless PCI Card Setup Problem



## hanuman99 (Apr 27, 2008)

I recently bought a wireless PCI card for one of my kids desktop but facing some problem connecting the network. I bought a Intellinet Wireless Network PCI Adapter and installed it on the Dell Dimension 8100 loaded with Windows XP. 

Here is my hardwares setup:
Modem: ZTE ZXDSL 831
Router: Linksys WRT54G

The problem i'm facing now is my new wireless PCI card can't establish the connection to my wireless router. Tried both bundled utility ("Ralink Wireless Utility") & windows zero configuration (disabling WZC in services) but no help.

Tried TCP/IP stack repair as below but still no help:
Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*
Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*
Reboot my machine.

*Additional info: *
I could see my neighbour wireless network but mine intermittently appear.
I have notebook installed with Intel PRO/Wireless 22300BG which is working fine.

*Heres a copy paste of the IPconfig:*

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\oddkm>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : personal-0e8358
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 10:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Ralink Turbo Wireless LAN Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0E-2E-FA-23-79

Could someone help me please....


----------



## stif_NEC (Apr 23, 2008)

Try changing the channel(use 11,9,1) of the router. Then try to see if you can see the network. if might be have some interferrence. Do you have a cordless phone near the router? Try moving it away from the router.


----------



## hanuman99 (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for reply buddy! 
Tried change to various channels (1,6,9 & 11) but no help.
Got the cordless phone next to my router, moved it far away from the router (I even turn it off) but still no help.

Anything else that I should try.....?


----------



## stif_NEC (Apr 23, 2008)

Try reinstalling the adapter and install the drivers only ( after uninstall, go to device manager and do a hardware scan then once it detect the adapter install the drivers only).

Then try to reconnect to the entwork if this may not work, try connecting this computer on a different network (if possible). if not install it on a different computer (for isolation)


----------



## hanuman99 (Apr 27, 2008)

Tried uninstall & reinstall the driver only --> No help!
Test with other network (so happen that there is one unsecured wireless network available in my neighbourhood) --> Work Fine!
I don't have other desktop, so I can't to do an isolation test.


----------



## DellCA (Nov 15, 2006)

Hanuman99, I noticed in your original post that the adapter is listed as a Ralink Turbo Wireless LAN Card. Try disabling the turbo setting on the card (force it do 54Mbps for 802.11G or 11Mbps for B) and see if that makes a difference. I've seen in the past where two different brands fail to talk to each other because they handle the higher, non-standard, speeds differently.

Larry
Dell Customer Advocate


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

DellCA is correct, I'd disable ALL the proprietary "turbo" modes on both the router and the wireless adapter.


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

*Welcome to TSF....*

Here are some articles that may help:

MSBBN: How to troubleshoot wireless connection problems
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;831770

How to troubleshoot wireless network connections in Windows XP Service Pack 2
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;870702

I do not know if you have service pack 2 installed but it is a rather large help.

Download Windows XP Service Pack 2 full installation
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...BE-3B8E-4F30-8245-9E368D3CDB5A&displaylang=en


----------



## hanuman99 (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. Really appreciate it. ray
Let me try out all the tips & will update the result.


----------

